# Roots Organic vs Pro Mix for a Base Soil...



## Auburn1985 (Sep 30, 2013)

I grow in Super Soil, and I've always used Roots Organic as my base soil.  But lately I've noticed a LOT of fungus gnats during my grow, and I've read many posts by other users who've noticed the same thing - bugs.

I'm thinking about trying another base soil - Pro Mix, or other.  Do you have an opinion?

Thanks.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 30, 2013)

ProMix is not a soil. It's a ph neutral, nute free soil less medium mad
e of peat, perlite, and vermiculite.

I'm assuming Roots is an actual soil, two very different things.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2013)

i started out with roots, had insect issues went to fox farm ocean forest. I then used all the spent ffof as my base for super soil. I really like the consistency of the ffof and works very well for me.  I know it isn't the cheapest way to go...but that is just how it worked out for me.  I also think having your own compost helps a lot.


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 1, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> ProMix is not a soil. It's a ph neutral, nute free soil less medium mad
> e of peat, perlite, and vermiculite.
> 
> I'm assuming Roots is an actual soil, two very different things.



No, roots is a peat based soiless mix also as is the FF's and just about all bagged mixes. No real soil in any of them.

That's why, when you make your own, it's so easy to outclass any of them for 1/4 the cost.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 2, 2013)

OP

Look at the ingredient list on a bag of Roots. I'll bet you have most if not all of the ingredients with your SS amendments.

Very easy to take a simple mix like ProMix add some amendments and equal the Roots.  Add a bit more and you have SS.

SS is nothing more than regular mix made extra hot when you get right down to it.

Wet


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Nov 4, 2013)

I use FFOF for my ss. I use two bags of FFOF to one bag of light warrior. The light warrior adds some much needed stuff that FFOF doesn't have.then add amendments and let cook.


----------

